# NTSC Nintendo Wii



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 31, 2009)

So I won a Nintendo Wii on ebay on Sunday. 125 quid. Not bad.

Yesterday I get an email from the seller saying it is an American version and he forgot to say. Am I fucked then?  Bare in mind I am using European standard plug - I have some UK ones going through converters, not an issue.

Buying games is gonna be piss annoying. Can I get it chipped?


----------



## bmd (Mar 31, 2009)

You can softmod it yourself and play NTSC games no problem but not telling you and selling it in the EU is a bit off, I'd ask for a refund tbh.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 31, 2009)

I have told him I am not happy and i will be leaving a shit review. But I saved 120 quid on the price of one so meh. I am guessing a Hardware chip would be better since the softmod sounds like a task.
And I can always get NTSC games off ebay.


----------



## zenie (Mar 31, 2009)

How much do you think wii's are, cos they're not 245 quid??  (well not in UK anyway!)

Get a refund and save yourself the arse.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 31, 2009)

2,200.00 DKK	
=
274.710 GBP

according to XE.com

mario kart is 62.5 GBP. Or a tenner on ebay. 

Will the Wii play on my TV?

I will wait to see what his response will be to my last question. Cheeky fucker revealed it was NTSC after I paid.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 31, 2009)

Eerr you can get the Nintendo Wii + a sports pack + Wii Fit + Wii Board for about £220. 
I've seen Wii console + a sports pack for about £156 online.


----------



## bmd (Mar 31, 2009)

If you get it chipped then you can play PAL games on it anyway. If you go down that route I think I'm right in saying that the games will look ok on your tv.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 31, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Eerr you can get the Nintendo Wii + a sports pack + Wii Fit + Wii Board for about £220.
> I've seen Wii console + a sports pack for about £156 online.



Amazon and their ilk won't deliver stuff like that here. The 274 GBP i quoted is the standard wii sports package from the HMV equivilent.


----------



## zenie (Mar 31, 2009)

could somebody here post you one?


----------



## cybershot (Mar 31, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I will wait to see what his response will be to my last question. Cheeky fucker revealed it was NTSC after I paid.



Claim for your money back, say you don't want it, if he ships it, refuse deliverly, don't sign for it. (of course assuming he used decent deliverly and doesn't use the old lost in the post chestnut for when it goes back to him)

Could go on for a while, but there is no reason for him to not refund you and just put it up for auction again, I'm sure ebay would side with you anyway as the buyer always has the upper hand on ebay right from the off, they can see his edited descriptions of the auction, and obviously just keep a record of his emails. Ideally do all of your comunication through email, log into ebay to reply to him, don't reply directly to his email, make sure it all goes through ebay's site.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I have told him I am not happy and i will be leaving a shit review. But I saved 120 quid on the price of one so meh. I am guessing a Hardware chip would be better since the softmod sounds like a task.
> And I can always get NTSC games off ebay.


 
Softmoding it isn't really a hard task, one of us here could talk you through it. You would just have to buy/borrow/rent a NTSC version of Twilight Princess.

If you want to hardmod it, I have a spare v3.0 D2SUN chip and Wii clip which will work on any Wii and you dont have to solder anything. (I never bothered fitting it as I done the softmod while I was waiting for the chip to be delivered)


----------



## G. Fieendish (Mar 31, 2009)

One question, how much would a replacement mains adaptor for the Wii cost...?
_(Reason, the U.S uses a 110 V mains supply, while us in the U.K use a 240 V supply...) _


----------



## Sunray (Mar 31, 2009)

I think your in for a world of pain tbh.  OK you can get it chipped etc, but its not going to work out of the box. Nothing more depressing than getting a nice package and knowing that you have to work on it to work.

Addy, I know your well meaning but your level of expertise is a world away from the general user.

I would say that its been mis-listed and ask for a refund.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 31, 2009)

The soft modding is not technically difficult looking at the instructions (but I am probably not an average user..). Just I am a bit fucked off to have to do anything.
I get the impression this guy is a bit of a clown. I have asked him several questions and his last message has just said it was shipped today. Which wasn't my question. I did check his reviews too (I always do) and he came across as kosher. 
I have never had a bad experience with ebay so getting a refund just seems like it could be a load of hassle particuarly since he says he has sent it.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2009)

If you do decide to keep it and need some assistance, my OP still stands.


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 31, 2009)

Will you not need some form of step-down transformer (I think that's what they're called)? The last non Euro consoles I imported - a Japanese Playstation and Japanese N64 - needed one.

There's no advantage in owning a NTSC console over a PAL console these days*, while there's defintely disadvantages. If you can get out of it I would suggest to do so, but if you can't then it's not the end of the world I guess.

*Unlike say in SNES days where a JAP/US console would run quicker and not have borders. But even then you could just fit a 50hz/60hz switch to a PAL machine.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 31, 2009)

You might have some online play issues as well with it possibly trying to connect to US servers instead, but I'm not sure on that one.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 31, 2009)

I wish Addy or another competent soft modder lived in Cork.

I'd send it back if I were you.


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> I wish Addy or another competent soft modder lived in Cork.
> 
> I'd send it back if I were you.


 
If you post it to me i'll softmod it for you.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 1, 2009)

Addy said:


> If you do decide to keep it and need some assistance, my OP still stands.



Many thanks. Will research and review.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 2, 2009)

Seller refunded money on my request. Got a bit arsey with me but ya whatever. Right gonna get a proper one. I'll do it on worktime though.


----------



## bmd (Apr 2, 2009)

If you want one bought over here and sent to you let me know.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 2, 2009)

cheers. May do, although am in Germany at the weekend so might pick one up there.


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2009)

You are aware that you can change the region on the Wii once you have homebrew installed?
It's only a firmware change.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 9, 2009)

Got one from England in the end - limited space to bring one back from DE.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 9, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> Will you not need some form of step-down transformer (I think that's what they're called)? The last non Euro consoles I imported - a Japanese Playstation and Japanese N64 - needed one.



Yes, you would, and this is also significant. Replacement Nintendo power supplies are pretty much impossible to get hold of so you'd need to sort out your own transformer. Combine that with the NTSC issue and I'd have sent it back too.


----------

